# Dubai Duty Free vs. Mall of Emirates, other malls



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just want to ask if it's cheaper to buy stuff like toys, perfumes, jewelry from Dubai Duty Free or from the Mall of Emirates/City Centre?

Any member out there managed to compare the prices?

Cheers!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

_Usually_ a slight saving at Duty Free, BUT they don't always carry the full range of products. It really depends on what you are after.

-


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba!


----------

